# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Losing It: Our Mental Health Emergency *triggers*

## Paula

Aired last night on Ch 4 - the first in a 4 part documentary with the frontline MH services in Nottinghamshire. This episode follows an 11 yo with anxiety and a new mum with Post Partum Psychosis

***PLEASE BE WARNED - there are strong triggers (SU/AB)***

----------

magie06 (22-01-20),OldMike (22-01-20)

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for the heads up, I didn't notice it.

----------


## magie06

I'll put it on my list of catch ups.

----------


## Paula

2nd episode features 3 teens. Its a difficult watch, but well done (SH/SU Triggers)

----------

Suzi (31-01-20)

----------

